# Barber Bob, silly boys and a half baked Baby Power



## Alison (Aug 9, 2005)

Here we have Baby Power, halfway cooked though with the heat of this summer I think she's done a little more baking than normal!






Barber Bob came for a visit tonight. Not sure how that got started, but Aubrey cuts the boys hair and they've nicknamed him Barber Bob....

A very happy customer






Hard at work (with a fiance who can't focus  )





Just for JonMikal...the boys make their silly faces:





This one was "make the face when you've done something wrong and you don't want Mommy to know about it"


----------



## Corry (Aug 9, 2005)

Aubrey looks totally different in that picture!  And have I ever told you that you have the CUTEST kids in the world?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 9, 2005)

great captures Alison. love the 'faces' and you look wonderful! the children have been an inspiration...it's time i updated my goofy faces thread


----------



## Alison (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! Make sure to involve your boys with those silly faces, Jon. They had a great time doing that and I have all sorts of faces to look at for a smile. 

And Corry, Aubrey looks different because he's blurry


----------



## Chase (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, they are that cute even AFTER Aubrey has been doing haircuts? I'm impressed!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 9, 2005)

Just imagine how good you'll look after you leave here.


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Just imagine how good you'll look after you leave here.


  Have the camera ready, Alison - we wouldn't want to miss Barber Bob working on Chase! 

They look adorable here - 2 giggly little boys! :heart:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 9, 2005)

Awww how gorgeous are those boys!! Their eyes are so big!

And Alison! that looks like so much fun to be pregnant! Except for the fact you get the swelling ankles, inability to put on shoes, always having to pee... hmmm well at least it looks like fun! I can't wait to be preggers some day.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 10, 2005)

Your boys are the cutest!
What sweet, sweet smiles they have! And those big eyes. But since we are getting to see a photo of their mummy, we no longer need to be surprised at their pretty smiles and eyes! 
You must have lots of fun together - the photos just show it.
Is it certain that you may call Baby Power a "she" this time?
You look great!
Only yesterday I saw my friend Andrea, who now only has to wait for another five weeks or so for her BOY to arrive (that is certain, too!), and yes, she looks quite "ready".


----------



## Varthlokkur (Aug 10, 2005)

The last one of Lucas is spot on.  I seem to see it a few times a day.


----------



## Alison (Aug 10, 2005)

Terri, no way would I miss that photo op 

Meysha, Thanks! Yup, I've entered the swelling stage, had to take off my rings last night and my ankles have disappeared. It one of those things that is worth it in the long run, and little baby kicks make up for the inability to wear shoes!

LaFoto...still not sure of the gender, but I figure with two boys I can pretend for 9 months that I'm having a daughter 

Varth-Yeah, good to know he's an equal opportunity hider of information at both homes.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 10, 2005)

Great pics Alison  The silly faces are so cute. You boys have the greatest eyes! 

Oh and nice work Barber Bob  I think hobbes needs a new title


----------



## Alison (Aug 10, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Oh and nice work Barber Bob  I think hobbes needs a new title



Oooooooooh :thumbsup:  

Glad you enjoyed them! They do have nice eyes and they know how to bat those lashes to their advantage


----------



## Calliope (Aug 10, 2005)

How absolutely adorable - what a happy family!!  You're looking great...  thanks for sharing these!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 10, 2005)

your so pretty..... look so great pregnant....

and i agree..the cutest boys ....

great shots...


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 11, 2005)

What fun!  They look light great kids.


----------



## Chase (Aug 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Just imagine how good you'll look after you leave here.



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

I knew there was a reason I was staying away from this thread!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 11, 2005)

You look fabulous Alison!!  Such concentration on Aubrey's face!  These are really fun and your boys are so so adorable!!  Gave me a great big smile!  Thanks for sharing!!  : ))


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2005)

Alison, you are looking super gorgeous with your lil bumpity bump. You definately have that mommy glow going on! And the boys definately have your eyes and smile  Love the "I didnt do anything" look of your oldest boy!


----------



## Alison (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone! And Kara, I'm happy to be rid of the "green glow" from the first (and halfway into the second!) trimester. Glad you all enjoyed the photos. I love being able to document these times as a family. I know that I really enjoy looking back through the albums that my family put together of me and my brother growing up, and I hope the boys will love it just as much when they are older.


----------

